# مجموعه كبيره من الالحان والتسبحه mp3



## faredfanous (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجموعه كبيره من الالحان والتسبحه mp3​*
*
 أرباع الناقوس. 
 أسومين توكيريو.  
 أفلوجيمينوس.  
 أفنوتى ناى نان.  
 ابؤورو.  
 الجالس فوق الشاروبيم.  
 الليلويا كيهكي.  
 اومونوجينيس .  
 باشويس ايسوس بخرستوس.  
 بي اهموت غار.  
 بى ابنفما .  
 تنتي نمبي.  
 توليسوس.  
 شنودة تومكاريو.  
 تون سينا.  
 تى شورى.  
 تي ميت اسنوتى (لحن الفضائل).  
 راشى نى أوتى.  
 شارى افنوتى.  
 شنوتى تو مكاريو  
 غولغوثا.  
 فول ايفول.  
 مارين أوأونه 
 ميغالو .  *

                                                       :download:​




                                                        :download:
:download:           http://www.4shared.com/dir/5732085/63af940/ALHYAN.html​


----------



## سميرفكرى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع يا faredfanous 
مجموعة ألحان حلوة قوى

بعد اذنك انا عدلت فى الموضوع وكتبت أسماء الالحان​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع يا faredfanous
مجموعة ألحان حلوة قوى


----------

